# Scroll Saw Table



## xiphidius (13 Jan 2017)

With the purchase of a new HEGNER Multicut 1V or AWFS18 imminent, I was looking to make a wooden scroll saw table.
Can the membership supply me with any web links to good, simple ergo-dynamic plans for making one (obviously I will have to adapt it to the Hegner/Axminster footprint).
I dont envisage having a foot pedal for now.
Thanks in advance
Regards
C


----------



## NazNomad (14 Jan 2017)

I used the Kenneth Van Winkle plans ... http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk ... -from.html


----------



## scrimper (14 Jan 2017)

If you look back on my posts I did somewhere here post some pictures of the table I made for my Hegner. Also if you have a look at my video https://youtu.be/oVfNYFFSmjA I do show my aux table in use.


----------



## Cordy (14 Jan 2017)

Naz
That's one ugly table (hammer) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## NazNomad (14 Jan 2017)

Cordy":2o2d7g7z said:


> That's one ugly table



... but it's sturdy, heavy enough to dampen any vibration and it won't wobble on an uneven floor. It comes with a handy built-in footrest too.

Another plus... Mine cost nothing to make using old 4x4 fence posts and some 1'' pallet wood for the top.

I made a solid top on mine and put the angled top above it, made it really pretty like. :-D






Ugly as sin, but perfectly functional ... but that's enough about me.


----------



## xiphidius (14 Jan 2017)

Is it essential or beneficial to have the tilt, probably a newbie question lol.
What is the tilt for... ergonomics??
Please advise


----------



## Claymore (14 Jan 2017)

xiphidius":3fujkhpe said:


> Is it essential or beneficial to have the tilt, probably a newbie question lol.
> What is the tilt for... ergonomics??
> Please advise



No Naz lives on a hill :lol:


----------



## NazNomad (14 Jan 2017)

Purely ergonomic reasons. Try it for any amount of time without the tilt and see how much your neck hates you for it.


... and yes, I do live on a hill. :-D


----------



## xiphidius (14 Jan 2017)

> No Naz lives on a hill


 :lol:


----------



## Blister (14 Jan 2017)

The stands shown look awkward , My thoughts would be use it the other way round and have a leg each side of the single central stand leg and the 2 other support legs at the rear of the stand


----------



## Claymore (14 Jan 2017)

NazNomad":oy1r9i56 said:


> Cordy":oy1r9i56 said:
> 
> 
> > That's one ugly table
> ...


----------



## sunnybob (15 Jan 2017)

me too with the table being backwards?
I would have thought the single table leg to the front would be more convenient for knee placement.


----------



## linkshouse (15 Jan 2017)

Yep, I have the single leg to the front on mine too, so that I can place my legs either side.

I also have wheels fitted to the back legs so that I can lift up the front and move it around easily.


----------



## scrimper (15 Jan 2017)

I built my tables in the form of cabinets with casters so they can be moved around easily plus give useful storage space, although they look lightly built they are in fact heavy the frames being made of recycled 3"x2" timber, they also feature useful drawers to store those valuable Hegner accessories! 

In spite of their light appearance I do not get any vibration even with the Diamond which a less than smooth saw to use.


----------



## Blister (15 Jan 2017)

scrimper":1n8lzgw0 said:


> I built my tables in the form of cabinets with casters so they can be moved around easily plus give useful storage space, although they look lightly built they are in fact heavy the frames being made of recycled 3"x2" timber, they also feature useful drawers to store those valuable Hegner accessories!
> 
> In spite of their light appearance I do not get any vibration even with the Diamond which a less than smooth saw to use.



Do you use these standing up ?


----------



## AES (15 Jan 2017)

Once again xiphidius, I'm late seeing this thread.

Here's what I found with tables:

1. I have long-standing quite serious back & shoulder problems so my set up is to be sitting down at all times. I use an old office typist's chair (NO arms) which is both height and angle adjustable so I can set myself up for exactly what feels good at the start (but due to the above problems I will change those settings a little several times during any sawing session lasting more than, say, about a half hour);

2. I heard about angled forward tables (and backwards would you believe???) on a US web site, so tried a mock up for a while. In my particular case it was much worse for my back and especially shoulders than a normal horizontal table. You may be different, so I strongly recommend you try a with/without angle table mock up to see what suits you, before committing yourself to 4 x 2 or whatever;

3. On another recent thread I think it was NazNomad who said that even a simple/cheapo saw will behave much better than a high-end saw standing loose on the bench. I found that to be absolutely correct, and now consider bolting down to be VITAL. BUT, in my particular case, my saw bench (which has a small band saw on one and plus my Excali on the other) MUST be moveable - it stands on 4 very hard rubber castors which I need to continue with for cellar space reasons. Even though the Excali (and the Hegner BTW) are noted for be very low/nil vibration when bolted down, my Excali does vibrate a bit at the higher speeds. A bit of experimentation "proved" to my satisfaction that it's the castors which are allowing/magnifying this vibration (and a bit worse, but still liveable-with, on the band saw too). I should "one of these fine wet days" do something about that, so again I recommend that whatever you end up with, if table movement is necessary for you, you rig up a scheme whereby the wheels/castors are "disengaged" when sawing.

HTH

AES


----------



## Claymore (15 Jan 2017)

"I use an old office typist's chair (NO arms) " would love to see a video of an armless typist 9-) thought i had problems lol


----------



## xiphidius (15 Jan 2017)

Maybe the proper avenue for me would be to find a nice comfortable chair/stool/barstool and then construct a bench to suit. The thought behind this lets get a comfortable seating position first then add the bench/saw into the equation...I think this would be the best approach...if seating..Still I am looking at bench designs to incorporate......Thanks again for the input guys....


----------



## AES (15 Jan 2017)

QUOTE: "I use an old office typist's chair (NO arms) .......... UNQUOTE:

Yeah, right, thanks Brian.

(BTW, within the next few days I'll be sending you a PM - that should slow you down a bit!!!!!!!!!!).

AES

Edit: To xiphidius: Yes, good idea, try as many combinations as seem reasonable to you before finally "casting in concrete" (now THAT would be a solid saw table)!

AES


----------



## xiphidius (15 Jan 2017)

Cheap B&M Stores adjustable stool might be a worthwhile purchase...IKEA also have a massive range of which some could be adaptable


----------



## xiphidius (15 Jan 2017)

Another handy item yes/no.....thoughts please


----------



## AES (15 Jan 2017)

To your 2nd pic - for me YES (I have one very similar). Essential at my time of life. 

Re the stool, it wouldn't suit my back, I have difficulty sitting in any bar-type stools, but that's just me. If you don't have a problem, a lot of people scroll standing up.

AES


----------



## Claymore (15 Jan 2017)

AES":3t4m38a8 said:


> QUOTE: "I use an old office typist's chair (NO arms) .......... UNQUOTE:
> 
> Yeah, right, thanks Brian.
> 
> ...



"(BTW, within the next few days I'll be sending you a PM - that should slow you down a bit!!!!!!!!!!)."

Sounds interesting :?:


----------



## scrimper (15 Jan 2017)

Blister":2n5w7406 said:


> scrimper":2n5w7406 said:
> 
> 
> > I built my tables in the form of cabinets with casters so they can be moved around easily plus give useful storage space, although they look lightly built they are in fact heavy the frames being made of recycled 3"x2" timber, they also feature useful drawers to store those valuable Hegner accessories!
> ...



Depends what I am doing, if it's intricate fretwork I use a high office type chair if its something quick and simple I stand, the saws are a comfortable height either way.


----------



## scrimper (15 Jan 2017)

xiphidius":1496wikh said:


> Another handy item yes/no.....thoughts please



A light over the saw is essential (IMHO) I do have one like your picture with the magnifier but I do find it quite hard cutting when using the magnifier, I only use it for really delicate work.


----------



## xiphidius (18 Jan 2017)

I just seen this idea whilst perusing another section. I looks very good, using perhaps old industrial metal pipe and fittings coupled with a home made wooden seat plate or butchered old stool.
The whole table could be constructed with legs incorporating this methodology, having the added bonus of being able to bolt it to the floor for stability and vibration dampening. With the stool arm section having the ability to, perhaps, swing under the table/bench when not in use (a kind of space saving facility)....I like this. (if its feasible) 8)


----------



## AES (18 Jan 2017)

Looks like a good idea mate. If poss, rig up a mock up (old boxes with a circle of wood on top?) and see if it suits you personally?

I have an old height-adjustable draughtsman's wooden stool (as well as my 'armless typist's chair) with a "softly inflated rubber doughnut" on top of that (because of my back) and that's OK for me. Always a good idea to try stuff out before a final decision.

Cheers

AES


----------



## xiphidius (18 Jan 2017)

Good Idea to me and may give it a go if I can source the parts locally for a paltry sum lol.


----------



## Claymore (18 Jan 2017)

xiphidius":2biw3wdx said:


> Good Idea to me and may give it a go if I can source the parts locally for a paltry sum lol.



I`m sure I have seen those kind of metal swing out seat at a motorway service station on the M6 hmmmmmmmm might visit them again and take a socket set and some spanners lol
I think its a very good idea though and suppose you could make similar with wood.

Brian


----------

